# Shelby Airflow/peanut tank frame



## slick (Sep 13, 2012)

Here is a Shelby Speedline Airflow / peanut tank frame for those of you that want to build one. The frame is an Airflow but would better be suited for a 36 peanut tank bike for the fact that the fork is already a 1936 style truss rod fork which is correct for a peanut tank bike. The Airflow fork is different. The frame has a hole in the bottom bar by the seatpost but the price isn't too bad considering.. The crank looks like Elgin though? Not my auction but thought i'd share for you guys....


----------



## fordsnake (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey Chris, I've been looking for another Shelby frame... is there a link?  
Carlton


----------



## slick (Sep 13, 2012)

Carlton, oops! that i put it in the first post. Here you go. I would ask for better pictures of the frame. It might be thin in a few more spots. That bottom bar looks like it might be thinner than can be seen. Jaf/Co has some frames too. He's my Shelby guy and he's in Stockton so not too far away from you to go in person and see what else he has.   http://www.ebay.com/itm/290774376065?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------

